# Add [DCC] "Locomotive Sound" --> Saving Hundreds of $'s..



## ED-RRR

LooK: --> There are (x5) "Instruction" postings in this "Thread" from me !! 
- (#1) Sound "Only" Decoders..[N] [HO] [O]..Gauge..
- (#2) "Sound Unit" Speaker Information.. --> (x1) "Speaker"..
- (#3) "Sound Unit" Speaker Information.. --> (x2) "Speakers"..
- (#4) Decoder / Speaker Internal Mounting.. --> "Dummy Locomotive"..
- (#5) Decoder / Speaker Internal Mounting.. --> "Freight Car"..

Like myself, we all like to have many different "Locomotives".. 
Adding Locomotive "Sound" adds a new "Depth" to a "Miniature" model train layout.. 
I spent a lot of ($'s) putting sound (SoundTraxx) into "All" my Proto 2000 Locomotives.. (Steam & Diesel x8)..
This can/will add up to around a "Hundred" ($'s) for each Locomotive..(Very Costly Adventure).. 
- Sound Decoder (with speaker)
- Modifications to Locomotive frame
- Mounting hardware

Special Notes: 
In another "Thread" we talked about adding "Sound" to a layout..
Just adding "Background" sound is "Not" cheap ($'s)..
That is when I came up with this "Design"..
It is the "Cheapest" ($'s) and has the "Best" outcome..

====================

Add [DCC] "Locomotive Sound"..

Project Description:
- Will be "Only" using a [DCC] "Sound Decoder" --> without Locomotive "Electric Motor" controls 
- Will be placing the "Complete" [DCC] "Sound Unit" into a "Dummy Locomotive" -OR- "Freight Car"
- This "Sound" unit will be totally independent "Not" requiring "Any" wire connections to a [DCC] Locomotive 
- This "Sound" unit will be "Parked" in the Locomotive "Yard"..
- The Locomotive will "Always" have this sound unit "Directly" behind the "Locomotive"..
- This will give the effect that this (x1) Locomotive has "Sound"

Special Notes: 
This project is "Only" building (x1) "Sound Unit"..
More "Sound Units" can be also built, added later.. 

Warning:
This procedure will be "Using" (x2) [DCC] "Decoders" at the "Same" time..
The "Locomotive" has a [DCC] Decoder..
The "Sound Unit" has a [DCC] Decoder..
The (x2) [DCC] Decoders are "Not" connected "Together".. 
Special [DCC] "Consisting" programming will be "Required"..
This is "Connecting" (x2) independent [DCC] decoders "Together", to operate at the "Same" time..

The Complete Guide to Consisting: (Dec.18,2014)
DCC Consisting Secrets Revealed or More than you ever wanted to know about DCC Consisting..
http://tonystrains.com/complete-guide-to-consisting/

==========

Please Read Me:
I will be "Posting" many different required & optional "Procedures" for this [DCC] "Project"..
Be sure to "Read" each individual "Procedure" that will be "Numbered" #1 --> #5 .. 
This is to "Insure" that each "Procedure" has been "Read" and "Prepares" you for the "Next" procedure..
















......


----------



## ED-RRR

*(#1) Sound "Only" Decoders..[N] [HO] [O]..Gauge..*

Special Notes: (#1)
I have "Listed" [N] [HO] [O] gauge "Sound" only "Decoders"..
These "Sound" only "Decoders" have "No" [DCC] electric "Motor" controls..

Special Notes: (#2)
These are the "Only" manufactures I found that have "Sound" only "Decoders"..
- Digitrax Corporation: 
- Model Rectifier Corporation: 
- SoundTraxx (Tsunami): 
I may have missed another manufacture..

Special Notes: (#3)
Do your "Home Work" and do "Comparisons" on each [DCC] "Sound" only "Decoder"..
- Circuit board size
- Speaker size
- Standard supplied [DCC] functions
- Optional supplied [DCC] functions 
- Cost ($'s)

Special Notes: (#4)
Do "Not" let the "Speaker" size "Determine" what [DCC] "Sound" only "Decoder" to use..
There is "Information" posted regarding --> (#2) "Sound Unit" Speaker Information..
A different size "Speaker" can be used..

Warning:
Each individual model "Scale" operates at a different "AC" [DCC] track "Voltage"..
Be sure to "Observe" the "Correct" required gauge "Voltage"..

=============

Digitrax Corporation:
http://www.digitrax.com/
--> Sound Only Decoders..(SFX Series)..

Caution:
I am presently using "Digitrax" for my [DCC] layout..(A.O.K.)..
After doing other projects, I have found many "Errors" with Digitrax documents/manuals..
It is also difficult to find "Exact" required documentation..
The product definition does "not" always match the "Instructions" .pdf
That is why Digitrax "Now" has "No Worries Warranty"..

Special Notes: (LooK).. --> "$'s"
Do a cost ($'s) comparison between the (x3) sound modules..
- Unit size (Very Important) [N] gauge -OR- [HO] gauge
- Speaker type and size
- Sound decoder + extra functions
- To be able to "Down Load" more available Locomotive "Sounds"

(#1)
SFX004 Soundbug --> Replaced by SFX006 (2014)..
SFX006 Soundbug:
http://www.digitrax.com/products/sound-decoders/sfx006/
Digitrax sound module for [N],[HO],[O] Locomotives.. 
Preloaded with (x4) selectable Steam and (x4) Diesel Sound Schemes.. (2015)..
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/sound-decoders/sfx006/documents/SFX006_2.pdf 
Digitrax Caution: "Programming" and "Layout" track must "Not" exceed (16.V) when using this decoder !!
Warning: --> Can "Not" be used for [O] Gauge !! (Digitrax Instructions)..(16.V Max.) !!
Speaker Size: 16 x 26 x 9 (MM) Speaker Box.. (.63" Wide x 1.02" Long x .35" High) = Perfect for [N] gauge size..
Circuit Board Size: = Perfect for [N] gauge size..
Warning: --> You can "Not" download any "Other" Locomotive "Sounds".. 







(#2)
SFX-0416
http://www.digitrax.com/products/sound-decoders/sfx0416/
SFX0416 1 Amp [HO] and [N] SoundFX & Function Decoder..
Speaker Size: 28 (MM) Dia. (1.10" Dia.)..
Warning: --> A 1 1/8" Dia. (1.10" Dia.) round speaker will "NOT" fit into a [N] gauge unit 3/4" (.75") wide.. 
For [N] gauge usage, it will require a "Smaller" speaker !!
Plus Feature: --> You can "Download" other Locomotive "Sounds"..(Digitrax Sound Depot).. 







(#3)
SFX064D
http://www.digitrax.com/products/sound-decoders/sfx064d/
SFX064D 1 Amp [HO] Gauge/Scale SoundFX+Function Decoder
Speaker Size: 28 (MM) Dia. (1.10" Dia.)..
Plus Feature: --> You can "Download" other Locomotive "Sounds"..(Digitrax Sound Depot).. 
Plus Feature: --> You will also have "Added" features for usage in a "Dummy" Locomotive.. 
LooK [O] Gauge: --> "Instructions" = HO and Large Scale !! 
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/sound-decoders/sfx064d/documents/SFX064D.pdf 







=================

Model Rectifier Corporation:
http://www.modelrectifier.com/train-controls/dcc-decoders.asp
--> Sounder Decoders..

SOUND ONLY DECODER: "Only" --> [O] Gauge..[Diesel]..
Item # 0001815
Conventionally controlled 2 or 3-rail [O] Gauge Locomotives..
Includes (x4) "Diesel" prime mover sounds: Alco 24, SD60, SD70 and EMD567B..







SOUND ONLY DECODER: "Only" --> [HO] Gauge..[Diesel]..
Item # 0001909
Includes (x6) "Diesel" prime mover sounds: MP15, SD45, ALCO539T, ALCO 244, SD70, EMD567B..







SOUND ONLY DECODER: "Only" --> [HO] Gauge..[Steam]..
Item # 0001908
Includes (x8) "Steam" articulated and (x8) non-articulated steam locomotives prime mover sounds with (x33) whistles..







SOUND ONLY DECODER: "Only" --> [N] Gauge..
Item 0001605
--> New item soon to be released !!

==============

SoundTraxx (Tsunami):
http://www.soundtraxx.com/
--> Mobile Decoders..

MC2 Series:
Item # 852003 (MC2H104OP)
Item # 852004 (MC2H104P9)

Warning: 
There are "No" Locomotive "Engine" sounds !! 
There are "Only" advanced [DCC] sounds..








......


----------



## ED-RRR

*(#2) "Sound Unit" Speaker Information.. --> (x1) "Speaker"..*

There are many "Different" sizes of "Speakers" available..
There are also many "Different" suppliers..

Fact: (#1)
Larger the "Speaker" = "Better" is the sound "Quality"..








Fact: (#2)
Correct "Speaker Polarity" wire connections = "Better" is the sound "Quality"..
The "Standard" is that the "Right" side speaker "Terminal" is Red (+)..
-BUT-
This is "never" 100% true for "All" speakers world wide..
SoundTraxx "Only" manufactures [DCC] "Sound Systems/Decoders".. (Professionals)..
All of SoundTraxx "Speaker" instructions = "Right" side speaker terminal is Red (+)..
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Speakers-s/1171.htm
ESU-50339-2 = "Right" side speaker terminal is Red (+)..
MRC-1518-1 = "Right" side speaker terminal is Red (+)..
Zimo LS20R = "Right" side speaker terminal is Red (+)..
Zimo LS23R = "Right" side speaker terminal is Red (+)..







Fact: (#3)
Correct "Speaker Polarity" wire connections = "Better" is the sound "Quality"..
The "Standard" is that the "RIGHT" side speaker "Terminal" is Red (+)..
Digitrax is the "Only" [DCC] speaker supplier with the "LEFT" side speaker "Terminal" is Red (+)..
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Speakers-s/1171.htm
Digitrax SP282832
Digitrax SP28288
http://www.digitrax.com/
SFX-0416
SFX-064D
Orange Wire = Speaker (+)
Gray Wire = Speaker (-)

Questions:
Why is Digitrax the "Only" [DCC] speaker supplier with "Reverse" speaker polarities ??
Is Digitrax really having "Custom" made speakers for their Own" requirements ??







Procedure: (#1) "Optional Testing"
Correct "Speaker Polarity" wire connections = "Better" is the sound "Quality"..
Must insure that (+) to (+) and (-) to (-) "Correct" speakers "Connections" are used..
Use a "Good" 1.5 V-DC battery and connect to the (x2) speaker terminals..
- If the speaker "Sucks In" --> the speaker polarity is "Reversed"
- If the speaker "Pushes out" --> the speaker polarity is "Correct"
Color mark the (x2) speaker terminals..







Procedure: (#2) "Optional Hardware" --> Recommended
A good "Speaker Enclosure" = "Better" is the sound "Quality"..
Using a speaker "Baffle" enclosure..
The sound performance of any attached speaker is greatly affected by the "Baffle"..
The "Baffle" is used to isolate to speaker diaphragm "Front" sound waves from the out of phase "Rear" sound waves..
This minimizes sound cancellation, particularly at "Lower" frequencies..







Procedure: (#3) "Optional Hardware" --> Recommended
Using a good "Speaker Enclosure" for "Better" sound "Quality"..
-BUT-
The sound performance of any attached "Speaker" is also greatly affected by the "Mounting" surface..
A speaker "Baffle" enclosure will also "Vibrate" onto a mounting surface..
Place a "Gasket" between the "Speaker Enclosure" and "Mounting" surface.. 







Procedure: (#4) "Optional Hardware" --> Recommended
Some procedures in this "Project" will require the "Speaker" to be on a "Seperate Item"..
Using a "Mini-Connector" will make it much easier..








......


----------



## ED-RRR

*(#3) "Sound Unit" Speaker Information.. --> (x2) "Speakers"..*

There are many "Different" sizes of "Speakers" available..
There are also many "Different" suppliers..

Fact: (#1)
Larger the "Speaker" = "Better" is the sound "Quality"..
Using a 28mm (1") Dia. speaker for best sound "Quality"..








Special Notes: (#1)
In "Some" cases there is no "Clearance" for a 28mm (1") Dia. speaker with larger speaker and "Baffle"..
May be required to use a much "Smaller" speaker..

Fact: (#2)
Using (x2) "Speakers" will increase sound "Quality" 100%..

Warning: (Warning)
When connecting (x2) "Speakers" to a [DCC] "Sound Decoder", both (x2) speakers "Must" be the "Same" type of "Speaker" !!

======

Digitrax:
Dual (x2) Speaker Connections: (Digitrax)
There are (x2) different (x2) dual speaker connections instructions.. 
--> "Series" and "Parallel".. 

Questions: ..
Why is Digitrax instructing both "Parallel" and "Series" speaker connections ?? 
Which (x2) "Speaker" connections should be used ?? (Correctly)..







SoundTraxx:
Dual (x2) Speaker Connections: (SoundTraxx)
When it comes to [DCC] sound systems, they are the "Professionals".. 
SoundTraxx "Only" recommends a "Series" speaker connection.. 
--> You can always read their "Technical" information regarding [DCC] decoder sound "Output" as per "Ohm's" decoder "Speaker" output..
--> As per N.M.R.A. standards..
SoundTraxx "Speakers" (x2) are connected in "Series"..








......


----------



## ED-RRR

*(#4) Decoder / Speaker Internal Mounting.. --> "Dummy Locomotive"..*

Special Notes: (#1)
Will require a "Slave" Locomotive..
This procedure will "Require" you to "Remove" (x1) Locomotive from your roster..
Will be "Removing" the "Motor" and "Drive Mechanisms" from this Locomotive.. 
Will be "Converting" this Locomotive to a [DCC] sound "Only" Locomotive.. 

Special Notes: (#2)
This procedure will be using a "Slave" Locomotive that is used in many "Prototypes"..
--> This will allow to have (x2) Locomotives to be "Connected" together !!
Keep this Locomotive parked in the Locomotive "Yard"..

Special Notes: (#3)
How and where "Speaker"/"Speakers" are "Located" will determine the "Sound Quality" output !!
The "Sound Only" decoder and speaker will be placed into a non powered "Locomotive".. 
[N] gauge users will have very limited "Space" for the "Speaker" location..
[HO] gauge users will have (x2) "Options" for the "Speaker"/"Speakers" location..







Special Notes: (#4)
Warning: --> Each and every Locomotive will require a "Different" procedure..
There will be "Different" examples posted..
There are many different:
- Types of "Locomotives"
- Model train "Gauges"
- Manufactures building "Different" internal operating parts 

All modern Locomotives are now "Narrow" bodied..
The F7B and the F9B and the Alco FB are all "Wide" body Locomotives..
- Allows for the "Maximum" internal mounting "Space" 
- Can operate in either "Direction" (Prototype)..







Locomotive: (Tear Down)
Be sure to keep the required truck "Wiring" still connected..
Remove the electric motor and drive shaft assemblies..
Remove the "All" the internal gears inside the (x2) trucks to reduce "Drag"..







Locomotive: (Weight)
Presently the Locomotive has a lot of added extra "Weight"..
Pulling a "Heavy" dummy Locomotive "Will" cause many "Problems" !!
Use a hack saw and cut out the excess material into (x2) equal "Weights"..
Try to use the existing the (x2) "Weight" mounting screws..
In some cases the Locomotive "Frame" might be heavy enough..
Using N.M.R.A. "Recommended" weight standards for freight cars..
http://www.nmra.org/beginner/weight
Caution: You can over "Weight" the Locomotive, but not "Over" (x2) extra "Ounces" !! 

Locomotive (Speaker Mounting)
- Recommend using a "Speaker Sound Baffle" for improved sound "Quality"
- Recommend using a speaker sound baffle "Gasket" to prevent speaker "Vibrations"
- Recommend using a "Mini Connector" connected to the "Speaker"
Mount the "Speaker" using a hot glue gun only applying small dabs of glue..
This will allow for easier "Removal", if ever required.. 







Locomotive: (Speaker Location = "Up")
If a speaker is facing "Up" in a Locomotive, there "Must" be an "Open" vent/vents to release the "Sound" output..
If the train layout era is located in a "Winter" cold area, there is the "Option" to add a "Winter Hatch"..
Cut out (x1) round "Top Vent" and install an open "Winter Hatch"..







Locomotive: (Speaker Location = "Down")
If a speaker is facing "Down" in a Locomotive, at the Locomotive "Fuel Tank" location..
Mount the speaker "Over" or "Inside" the "Fuel Tank" ..
Warning:
--> There are individuals that mount the speaker facing "Down" in a Locomotive, that is "Not" protected..
--> The speaker could be easily "Damaged"..
Each scale and manufacture will have a different type of Locomotive "Fuel Tank"..
If the "Fuel Tank" is long and thin, maybe insert a "Rectangular" speaker..
Optional Procedure: (#1)
Some manufactures have a plastic "Fuel Tank" insert..
If the bottom of the plastic "Fuel Tank" insert is "Not" open, speaker holes will be "Required"..
Drill many 1/16" inch (.062") Dia. "Holes" through the bottom of the "Fuel" tank.. 
Cut out a "Window" using a hand grinder and files to clean the edges..
This will allow the "Speaker" to function "Correctly"..
Optional Procedure: (#2)
If there is "No" plastic "Fuel Tank" insert..
Drill many 1/16" inch (.062") Dia. "Holes" through the bottom of the "Frame".. 















Locomotive: (Assembly)
(#1)
Require small "Flexible" wires "Stranded" #22AWG -OR- #24AWG ..(Decoder Wire).. 
Solder (x4) "Wires"(Red & Black) to the (x2) "Trucks".. 
(#2)
Place the "Decoder" inside the Locomotive body..
Insure that the "Speaker" does "Not" touch the "Decoder"..
Mount the "Decoder" using a hot glue gun only applying small dabs of glue..
(#3)
If required use, small "Flexible" wires "Stranded" #22AWG -OR- #24AWG..(Decoder Wire).. 
Make 100% sure to "Connect" the "Correct" wire connections..
You "Must" insure that "All" wire connections are completely "Insulated".. 
Heat shrink tubing, (1/16" - 1.5mm) is the "Best" insulator to use..(Search The Internet For Instructions)..
Solder and "Insulate" all the wire connections.. 
Warning: Insure that the "Wires" to the (x2) "Trucks" move "Freely".. 







Special Notes:
At --> Freight Car: ("Optional Switch Wiring") a mini toggle switch is added to turn "Off" the "Sound"..
A "Freight Car" parked in a Locomotive yard should "Not" sound like a Locomotive..
- But -
A Locomotive parked in a Locomotive yard "Can" sound like a Locomotive..
......


----------



## ED-RRR

*(#5) Decoder / Speaker Internal Mounting.. --> "Freight Car"..*

Special Notes: (#1)
This procedure will be using a "Freight Car"..
Keep this "Freight Car" parked in the Locomotive "Yard"..

Special Notes: (#2)
How and where "Speaker"/"Speakers" are "Located" will determine the "Sound Quality" output !!

The "Sound Only" decoder and speaker will be placed into a "Freight Car".. 
You have the "Option" to place the "Speaker"/"Speakers" facing "DOWN"..
- OR -
You have the "Option" to place the "Speaker"/"Speakers" facing "UP"..
This "Option" will give better "Speaker Quality"..







Freight Car: (Type)
Using a "High" wall, "Open Top" --> Hopper with a "Plastic Insert" cargo "Coal" load..
- #1 --> Allows for "Easy" excess to the "Sound Decoder Unit"
- Can be used for any model railroad "Era"
- Allows for "Maximum" internal space for "Sound Decoder Unit"..















Freight Car: (Electrical Pickups)
When using a "Freight Car", "Required" electrical pick ups "Must" be used..
To send [DCC] track voltage/signals to the "Sound Decoder Unit"..
--> All (x8) axles/wheels must be "Metal"..
There are many different projects on the internet..
This web site has "Excellent" pick ups and are "Cheap" ($'s)..
http://www.sbs4dcc.com/hoscalewheelwipers.html
- Axle Wipers = (x4) wheel electrical contacts..
- Wheel Wipers = (x8) wheel electrical contacts..
When going through a "Switch Track", there may/will be "Electrical Track" contact gaps.. 
Highly "Recommend" using the "Wheel Wipers" so "Every" wheel is used for "Electrical Contact".. 
Just like a Locomotive..
--> Do "Not" attach the (x2) "Trucks" at this time !!







Freight Car: (Weight)
Add "Extra" weight to insure that "All" wheels (x8) have "Electrical Contact"..
Using N.M.R.A. "Recommended" weight standards for freight cars..
http://www.nmra.org/beginner/weight
Will be adding (x2) "Equal" weights over the freight car "Trucks"..
Warning: Do "Not" over "Weight" the freight car, because the "Trucks" may/will "Not" operate "Correctly".. 
--> Do "Not" glue any "Weights" at this time !!







Freight Car: (Speaker Location)
Will require a "Dummy" false "Plastic Insert" cargo load..
A solid "Black" colored coal load will "LooK" and work the "Best".. (To Hide The Drilled Holes)..
Drill many 1/16" (.062") Dia. holes where the "Speaker" will be mounted..







Freight Car: ("Optional")
I am "Not" familiar with [DCC] "Consisting"..:dunno:
You "May" want to have an "On"/"Off" power switch to the "Sound Decoder" !! 
Add a "Mini" toggle "Switch".. (S.P.D.T) "Single Pole Double Throw"..
Very "Slowly" drill (x1) required hole.. (Switch Thread Hole Dia.)..
Only leave (x1) "Nut" on the "Switch Thread"..
Insert the "Switch" till the "Threaded" portion is "Flush" to the "Top Surface".. 
Set the (x1) "Nut" flush to the "Bottom" of the "Plastic Insert"..
Determine the switch "Direction"..
Mount the "Switch" using a hot glue gun "Permanently" mounting the "Switch"..







Freight Car: (Speaker Mounting)
- Recommend using a "Speaker Sound Baffle" for improved sound "Quality"
- Recommend using a speaker sound baffle "Gasket" to prevent speaker "Vibrations"
- Recommend using a "Mini Connector" connected to the "Speaker"
Mount the "Speaker" using a hot glue gun only applying small dabs of glue..







Freight Car: (Assembly)
(#1)
Require small "Flexible" wires "Stranded" #22AWG -OR- #24AWG ..(Decoder Wire).. 
Solder (x4) "Wires"(Red & Black) to the (x2) "Trucks".. 
Determine where the "Wires" from the (x2) "Trucks" will be "Located"..
Be sure to allow for the "Wires" to move "Freely".. (90' Degrees Offset)..
Drill required "Holes" 1/16" (.062") Dia. (x2) through the base of the freight car at "Each" end..
Feed the "wires" through the holes and "Mount" the (x2) "Trucks"..
(#2)
Place the "Decoder" into the "Middle" of the freight car..
Place the "Plastic Insert" cargo load..
Insure that the "Speaker" does "Not" touch the "Decoder"..
Remove the "Plastic Insert" cargo load..
Mount the "Decoder" using a hot glue gun only applying small dabs of glue..
(#3)
Add (x2) "Equal" weights over the freight car "Trucks"..
Do "Not" interfere with the "Truck" wires..
Mount the (x2) "Weights" using a hot glue gun only applying small dabs of glue..
(#4)
If required use, small "Flexible" wires "Stranded" #22AWG -OR- #24AWG..(Decoder Wire).. 
Make 100% sure to "Connect" the "Correct" wire connections..
You "Must" insure that "All" wire connections are completely "Insulated".. 
Heat shrink tubing, (1/16" - 1.5mm) is the "Best" insulator to use..(Search The Internet For Instructions)..
Solder and "Insulate" all the wire connections.. 
Warning: Insure that the "Wires" to the (x2) "Trucks" move "Freely".. 







========================
Freight Car: ("Optional Switch Wiring")
Mini toggle switch "Wiring"..
Warning: The "Wires" connecting to the "Sound Decoder", are "Not" the correct wire "Colors".. 








......


----------



## tkruger

Goo write up. MRC also has a sound only that has the options for Alco\EMDSD70 and Electric locomotives. It is model number 0001866. Visually it is identical to the 0001908. I have used all of the MRC Sounder series sound only decoders in HO. They have all produced good results. I was most surprised to find an electric one.


----------



## Cycleops

Were seeing more budget models coming onto the market as tkruger suggests and the prices are coming down. There's less of a reason to create a 'work around'. It wasn't so even a short while back when Tsunami ruled, even they are producing cheaper models now which aren't too different to their premium offerings. I think well see more of this which can only be good.

BTW we must congratulate ED-RRR on his cut and paste marathon.


----------



## wvgca

it's a good way to get into sound on a budget, providing that you would be content with the 'same sound' for various locomotives that in the prototype would have differing motor sounds, bells, horns .... not mentioning the differing sounds between diesel and steam [if the layout has both] .. for me it would be cumbersome in that my hand controller does not allow simultaneous control of two loco's, [mrc prodigy, I would have to multi press my loco select button to choose between control and sound .. but for many this would be an effective budget solution ..


----------



## leadsled

Talk about timely post! I was just wondering about this very subject this week. Thanks for this!


----------



## ED-RRR

*MRC 0001866*



tkruger said:


> Goo write up. MRC also has a sound only that has the options for Alco\EMDSD70 and Electric locomotives. It is model number 0001866. Visually it is identical to the 0001908. I have used all of the MRC Sounder series sound only decoders in HO. They have all produced good results. I was most surprised to find an electric one.


Some hobby suppliers still have some "Stock" of this "Decoder"..
- BUT -
M.R.C.
http://www.modelrectifier.com/train-controls/dcc-decoders.asp
Is "No" longer manufacturing this #0001866 "Sound Decoder"..
That is why I never "Posted" this "Sound Decoder"..
......


----------



## ED-RRR

*[DCC] Digital Sound Decoders..*

I have a total of (x8) SoundTraxx and Tsunami (SoundTraxx) digital sound decoders..



Cycleops said:


> Were seeing more budget models coming onto the market as tkruger suggests and the prices are coming down.
> There's less of a reason to create a 'work around'.
> It wasn't so even a short while back when Tsunami ruled, even they are producing cheaper models now which aren't too different to their premium offerings.
> I think well see more of this which can only be good..


Sorry, but I have to disagree with this..
I have found that Tsunami (SoundTraxx) has increased their prices ($'s)..
Some manufactures are "No" longer producing certain products..

http://tonystrains.com/shop/page/2/?s=Tsunami
Old Version: (Now Obsolete)
- Tsunami P.N. 826102 (Medium Steam)
- $96.00
- Shielded
- Included speaker capacitor 

http://www.soundtraxx.com/dsd/tsunami/1000.php
New Version:
- Tsunami P.N. 826102 (Medium Steam)
- $119.00
- "Not" shielded
- "No" included speaker capacitor 

http://tonystrains.com/shop/page/2/?s=Tsunami
New Version:
- Tsunami (Custom Made Circuit Boards For Each Manufacture)
- $82.00 --> $98.00
- "Not" shielded
- "No" included speaker capacitor 
- "No" included wiring

SoundTraxx Suggested Retail Prices:
http://www.soundtraxx.com/price/#eco400









I also found (x2) manufactures that are "No" longer continuing some products..
For Example: (#1)
http://www.modelrectifier.com/search/product-view.asp?ID=12277
MRC #1866 --> Diesel.. Now "Obsolete"..
MRC #1909 --> Diesel.. This item is out of stock.. Please order this item from your favorite hobby dealer !!

......


----------



## Cycleops

If you read my post you'll see that I didn't say that the premium products were getting cheaper but there were cheaper budget models coming onto the market, which is true. Soundtrax have introduced their Econami and there are others that undercut the premium models.


----------



## ED-RRR

*"Updates"..*



wvgca said:


> it's a good way to get into sound on a budget, providing that you would be content with the 'same sound' for various locomotives
> that in the prototype would have differing motor sounds, bells, horns..


SoundTraxx Tsunami only manufactures a designated "Decoder" for that "Certain" Locomotive (Prototype)..
http://www.soundtraxx.com/dsd/tsunami/1000.php

Digitrax has a "Sound Depot" (Library) of sounds for "Some" of their "Decoders"..
http://www.digitrax.com/sound-depot/list/
The "Sound" can be altered at any time !! (Re-Program)..

Not everyone can afford around $100.00 per Locomotive to "Buy" a "New" [DCC] "Sound Decoder"..
Also with Digitrax, individuals can pick their "Favorite" Locomotive operating "Sounds".. 



wvgca said:


> .... not mentioning the differing sounds between diesel and steam [if the layout has both] ..
> ..


Of course if an individual is using "Steam" and "Diesel" Locomotives, (x1) "Sound Decoder" won't do..
There are (x2) different "Options"..
(X1)
Make (x2) separate individual "Sound Units" using (x2) "Freight Cars"..
- OR -
Add (x2) "Sound Decoders".. (Steam and Diesel) into (x1) "Freight Car"..











wvgca said:


> for me it would be cumbersome in that my hand controller does not allow simultaneous control of two loco's, [mrc prodigy, I would have to multi press my loco select button to choose between control and sound ..


This procedure will require "Consisting"..
http://tonystrains.com/complete-guide-to-consisting/
Download .pdf (File..
http://www.tonystrains.com/download/ConsistingGuide.pdf
Quotes:
Finally there is a way to setup a consist that can be moved to any DCC system without reprogramming the decoders..
Basic consisting is the simplest way of controlling more than one locomotive or decoder with a single DCC command..

--> Using (x1) "Hand Controller" sending out the "Same Address" for "Both" (x2) decoders.. 
......


----------



## ED-RRR

*ECO-100*



Cycleops said:


> If you read my post you'll see that I didn't say that the premium products were getting cheaper but there were cheaper budget models coming onto the market, which is true.
> Soundtrax have introduced their Econami and there are others that undercut the premium models.


Again, "sorry", but I still see "No" cost reductions.._:dunno:

SoundTraxx (Econami) Decoder:
P/N: ECO-100
Dimensions: 27 x 10.5 x 5mm
Max. Motor Stall Current: 1 Amp
Max. Function Current: 100mA (each output)
DCC Track Voltage: 10V – 22V
--> Function Outputs: "Only" (x4)
--> Audio Amplifier: "Low" 1W, 8-Ohm Load

LooK: "Only" (x3) funstion basic formats !!_
881001	ECO-100 Steam
882001	ECO-100 Diesel
883001	ECO-100 Electric

--> MSRP: $79.95

http://tonystrains.com/product/soundtraxx-econami-eco-100-digital-sound-decoder/
Soundtraxx Econami™ ECO-100 Digital Sound Decoder..
--> $65.00

Add a "Speaker" = still around $75.00 per Locomotive, for just a "Basic" decoder..








M.R.C. (Decoders)..
http://www.modelrectifier.com/train-controls/dcc-decoders.asp
Their "Sound Decoders" start at $75.00_
......


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice thread with lots of good info, I made it a sticky. :thumbsup:


----------



## wvgca

i found [on ebay] that if i was willing to wait i was able to get loco's [im my case mostly bachmann small and geared steam] for less than fifty dollars over the price of a non-sound loco .. i was not willing to spend a hundred and then install a sound decoder into loco's like a shay / climax / heisler ... also sometimes the older MRC sound decoder goes fairly cheap, as they have a poorer reputation than current offerings , i have gotten a couple of diesel MRC sound decoder for less than thirty dollars ..


----------



## ED-RRR

*"Sound Decoders"*



wvgca said:


> i found [on ebay] that if i was willing to wait i was able to get loco's [im my case mostly bachmann small and geared steam] for less than fifty dollars over the price of a non-sound loco ..
> i was not willing to spend a hundred and then install a sound decoder into loco's like a shay / climax / heisler ...
> also sometimes the older MRC sound decoder goes fairly cheap, as they have a poorer reputation than current offerings ,
> i have gotten a couple of diesel MRC sound decoder for less than thirty dollars ..


Hello [wvgca].._:smilie_daumenpos:

I have looked at your layout pictures..
The layout looks very "Prototype" with extra fine "Detail" for the "Era"..(Excellent).._:appl:

It is also very obvious that "You" love "Steam" Locomotives..
As a child, I grew up hearing "Steam Locomotives"..(My Layout).. 

From past "Threads", I know that you are using (x2) Digitrax [DCC] power control units..

My Only Question:
Why are you using "Lower Graded" [Blank] "Sound Decoders" ??_
- Poor power operations
- Poor sound quality output
- Limited to very few variable [DCC] "Sound" command controls..(No Steam Background Sounds)

Fact:
A "Higher Graded" [Blank] "Sound Decoder" will have "Better" sound output and have more "Function" features..
You "Only" get what you pay for ($'s).._
......


----------



## wvgca

ED-RRR said:


> Hello [wvgca].._:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> From past "Threads", I know that you are using (x2) Digitrax [DCC] power control units..
> 
> My Only Question:
> Why are you using "Lower Graded" [Blank] "Sound Decoders" ??_
> - Poor power operations
> - Poor sound quality output
> - Limited to very few variable [DCC] "Sound" command controls..(No Steam Background Sounds......


** nope, MRC Prodigy 2 *** some Digitrax DCC [non-sound] decoders**

** I don't consider the factory installed sound decoders on new Bachmann Spectrum steam to be 'lower graded' , and have a good selection of 'background' sounds available , while they may not be as 'full featured' as the seperate retail offerings, cost is low and they come installed, for me it's good value, the old MRC sound decoders are in diesel display queens***


----------



## ED-RRR

*Sound Decoders..*



wvgca said:


> ** nope, MRC Prodigy 2 *** some Digitrax DCC [non-sound] decoders**
> ** I don't consider the factory installed sound decoders on new Bachmann Spectrum steam to be 'lower graded' , and have a good selection of 'background' sounds available , while they may not be as 'full featured' as the seperate retail offerings, cost is low and they come installed, for me it's good value, the old MRC sound decoders are in diesel display queens***


Question: --> [wvgca]
I never mentioned any [Blank] manufactures.._
Why is it your "Goal" to keep "Adding" total "Useless" garbage to my "Thread" ??_
The information you "Supply" has "Nothing" to do with "Here"..
--> This is a "Technical Thread"..
--> "Only" supplying actual "Technical Facts"..
......


----------



## santafealltheway

leadsled said:


> Talk about timely post! I was just wondering about this very subject this week. Thanks for this!


Right? Saved me a couple of posts lol


----------



## feldon30

I was up at M.B. Klein two months ago and talked to a guy there for an hour. He was not hip on either Soundtraxx or QSi. Soundtraxx horns suck and of course you cannot reprogram it. QSi requires their special programmer and takes 1+ hour to write all the sounds.

The guy from M.K. Klein (ModelTrainStuff) said I should check out LokSound's new decoders. I laughed because old LokSound was complete junk but he said they have started from scratch and their new stuff is maybe a little cheaper and is easier and less time to program. Bachmann and others are switching to them for their pre-modded engines. The LokSound horn sounds were great and one thing I liked is when you turn the throttle, the sounds start FIRST and then the train moves. When you stop it, the brakes play and then it stops. It's all seamless and you only gain a couple seconds of lag in exchange for that level of realism. You can also simulate a super heavy load by pressing (I think) F5 and rev the engine independently of travel and then press the key again and the train starts moving.

On QSi and Soundtraxx, you turn the throttle and the train starts moving and then the sound catches up very unrealistically. You turn down the throttle, the train stops, abd then the brakes sounds play. Maybe there's a setting I don't know but I never found them to be particularly realistic. Also I have to admit I am a bit chapped as I own an Athearn Genesis engine with a stripped down QSi that lost its engine sounds. It only plays horn and bell now. I've reset it with the reed switch and a complete reset with JMRI and it didn't fix it. Might have to send it back to them.


----------



## CTValleyRR

I don't do sound, so can't really offer an opinion as to various decoders, but I will offer a general observation:

One of the biggest mistakes you can make in this hobby is to reject a manufacturer's future offerings because past products were not up to scratch. All the ones I'm aware of are constantly evaluating and improving their products. Fifteen years ago, I would have said Bachmann locos are junk, but that's definitely not true anymore.


----------



## ED-RRR

*Using "European" [DCC] Sound Decoders..*



feldon30 said:


> The guy from M.K. Klein (ModelTrainStuff) said I should check out LokSound's new decoders.


ESU LokSound [DCC] Sound Decoders..
http://www.esu.eu/en/products/loksound/









*Caution:*
[ESU]: This European [DCC] digital decoder "May" require "Special" programming software to recognize the (Manufacture #)..
http://jmri.sourceforge.net/help/en/html/hardware/ecos/index.shtml 
JMRI [DCC] may/will have some programming limitations..

*[feldon30]*: Hi
You mentioned that you are using JMRI programming software..
You also mentioned that you are having problems with your QSI [DCC] sound decoder..

*Caution:*
[QSI]: This European [DCC] digital decoder "Will" require "Special" programming software to recognize the (Manufacture #).. 
http://www.jmri.org/help/en/html/hardware/qsi/index.shtml
JMRI [DCC] has many programming limitations..
JMRI can use a QSI Solutions Quantum Programmer module to read and write CV's in DCC decoders.. (MSRP $89.95)..



feldon30 said:


> It only plays horn and bell now.


*JMRI Software:*
http://www.jmri.org/help/en/html/hardware/qsi/index.shtml
Look: --> We currently *don't *have enough information to download *"Sounds"* to the decoder through the Quantum Programmer.. 
If we get the information, we'll certainly write this code..
Note that when using JMRI with the Quantum Programmer, the Quantum CV Manager (Windows only) program must not be running.
If it is, you'll get obscure errors and JMRI won't be able to access the decoder.

*[feldon30]: *
There probably is "Nothing" wrong with your QSI [DCC] sound decoder..
If you are using JMRI programming software, you will *"Not" *have any *"Sound"*..
JMRI states info regarding the QSI Quantum Programmer..
Also the QSI Quantum Programmer module (MSRP $89.95) only reads QSI [DCC] decoders..









I use a "Professional Software Program".. 
Freiwald Software (Germany)
http://www.freiwald.com/pages/trainprogrammer.htm
TrainProgrammer
US $89.00
It will program all [DCC] decoders, especially European manufactured [DCC] sound decoders..








......


----------



## feldon30

Yeah I'm going to have to bring it to my friend with a QSi programmer and have him rewrite it all. It's a shame that QSi and everyone else couldn't just follow the DCC standard or work with NMRA to extend it instead of requiring all this extra hardware and software.


----------

